# Microrasbora and betta's?



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Aww... no one has an opinion in this?


----------



## loveflying (May 18, 2011)

have you seen danio erythromicron? I think they would be large enough that a betta would not eat and yet small enough that they should be fine in a micro. They only get 2cm long. If you are interested check misjinkzed in the sponsors section. She is selling them for $3 each. I got them form her and they were in great condition. Didn't lose a single one


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

My betta is in with CPDs and he doesn't eat the fry, which are TINY!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I have bettas in most of my tanks with about 30 different types of fish. My gf has a 10g with 5 Galaxy Rasboras, 6 Dwarf cories and 1 Doubletail Halfmoon Betta and everyone gets along great. How small of a nano are you setting up?

and the best way to test it is too put them together and watch.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

My current betta flares at his reflection for hours if you let him, to the point where his tail goes to shreds. I tried putting corys with him, but he chased them when he wasn't flaring. If your betta is really active/aggressive like that, don't put him with other fish.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Ive also learned that if you have a aggressive betta you can put him in a community tank with fish his size and they tend to mellow them out cause the dont feel as high and mighty.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow!! awesome...
I havent gotten the betta yet. I think I'm shooting for the nana's because If it doesn't work out, there will be another nano I can transfer them to. 
Its a 6.6 gallon... so its a bit tight on space... but I thought it would look nice... Kind of like those large tanks with an angelfish and a small group of tetra's... but mini


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

i've had lots of bettas, and it really comes down to their personalities. aggressive ones will eat fry...i've had a few in community tanks with endlers and they loooooved the fry buffet. my last several, including the two i have now though, seem mellow enough that they would probably be fine.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

zenche said:


> i've had lots of bettas, and it really comes down to their personalities. aggressive ones will eat fry...i've had a few in community tanks with endlers and they loooooved the fry buffet. my last several, including the two i have now though, seem mellow enough that they would probably be fine.


How big were the fry? From what I understand these thing range form half an inch to an inch.... Not exactly sure though because the size varies from source to source...
All my previous betta's were peaceful enough to exist with... anything... So ordering online is gonna be a bit nerve racking... 
I suppose I could pick up a couple endlers and see how he reacts to them.. If he doesnt go after those he probably wont go after the much drabber microrasbora's... I think they look lovely... just not even close to endlers as far as color.


----------

